# IT job in Germany



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Good Morning.

I am from India. I have nearly 11 years work experience - in IT - specifically in SAP - i started my work in SAP PI integration technology, so I have 11 years experience in SAP PI. Now I have updated myself and worked in Hana Cloud Integration. So basically I am an integration consultant/architect in SAP system.

I am thinking of moving to Germany. I heard that there is a job seeker visa, through which I can go to Germany and search job there. The risk involved would be that I would have to leave my current job and then go to Germany.

So my questions are - based on my above information, do you think it would be worth taking the risk of moving to Germany? what is the current status of IT jobs, specially in SAP from integration side - would I be able to secure a job in Germany?
as far as German language is concerned, i don't know it. then getting job in Germany based on English - how difficult it can be?

Any ideas please. Thanks for your help.


----------



## James3214

I would say with SAP experience your job prospects are very, very good. You only have to google 'SAP Jobs Germany' and your specific skills and you can see the vacancies on offer. They normally have no problem that you don't speak English to start with but will expect you to learn.
Salary and find affordable accommodation in the cities is another matter but SAP consultants are generally well rewarded so I don't see a problem. It's worth the risk!


----------



## misecmisc

James3214 said:


> I would say with SAP experience your job prospects are very, very good. You only have to google 'SAP Jobs Germany' and your specific skills and you can see the vacancies on offer. They normally have no problem that you don't speak English to start with but will expect you to learn.
> Salary and find affordable accommodation in the cities is another matter but SAP consultants are generally well rewarded so I don't see a problem. It's worth the risk!


one question just came to my mind - if i apply for a job seeker visa, then i would need to apply it and after i get it, then only i can leave my current job. but the notice period here is 3 months, and i heard that job seeker visa is for 6 months, so out of those 6 months, i would be in India for 3 months and then i would be left with 3 months to get a job in Germany - So do you think getting a job within 3 months would be feasible in Germany?

Also if I would be going for contract roles, then what things should I keep in mind before accepting a contract job - I am asking this because till now, I have worked on permanent roles and I have not worked in contract mode/free lancer mode till now.

so any ideas here please. thanks again.


----------



## James3214

I am not sure if you can apply for contract roles on a JSV? 3 months should be enough. Start learning German right away though and get proof to show your employer at interviews. They will overlook other things such as German and other weaknesses if you show the right attitude and professionalism.


----------



## misecmisc

So job seeker visa is issued for 6 months - is this correct?


----------



## James3214

yes, six months is the duration. But I thought you could specify the start time?


----------



## misecmisc

James3214 said:


> I am not sure if you can apply for contract roles on a JSV?


so does it mean after getting job seeker visa(JSV) and then going to Germany and then searching for a job - i can only get a permanent job? what about the free-lancer type jobs - can i do that after getting JSV?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Is there any person here, who applied for job seeker visa(JSV), went to Germany and then got a job there? if yes, then can you please share your experience here?

what documents would be needed to apply for JSV? how much time it takes to get the JSV? if JSV is rejected, then what are the common reasons for it?


----------



## superglue

Keen to know this process to, any success stories feel free to share !


----------



## sk2014

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any person here, who applied for job seeker visa(JSV), went to Germany and then got a job there? if yes, then can you please share your experience here?
> 
> what documents would be needed to apply for JSV? how much time it takes to get the JSV? if JSV is rejected, then what are the common reasons for it?


Search this forum, couple of people had posted their stories.


----------



## misecmisc

sk2014 said:


> Search this forum, couple of people had posted their stories.


can you please post the thread titles by which to search it.


----------



## misecmisc

another question - how to decide which city to go to for initial staying and searching of job?

what about accomodation - i guess initial staying might be in hotel, but then how many days the hotel accomodation should be booked - how to plan for this thing?

any ideas, plz. thx.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Start researching the jobs you're interested in right now and see where the jobs are located - also what companies in Germany seem to hire those in your line of work. Map out what you find and it should start to give you an idea where you want to stay - at least at first.

You really need to do your homework up front to make a go of a job seeking visa. When you get to Germany, the employers will expect you to know something about their companies and why you want to come to Germany to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## misecmisc

how do usually people who go on JSV to Germany, go about for accomodation? means, do they usually book a hotel for the initial stay of say 2 weeks and then once they reach Germany, then in their 2 week hotel stay, try to find some accomodation based on rent? any information regarding it, if somebody has this information here, plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc

which documents will be needed to apply for JSV for Germany? any url having this information plz. thx.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't know how folks normally do it on JSV but when I was job hunting in Europe, I simply booked a hotel in a central location (in my case, Frankfurt, right at the airport) and traveled out from there by train or plane to take interviews as they came up. If someone is interested in you for a position, they're far more likely to pay your transport costs from a fixed base in Germany. (Frankfurt is nice because it's something of a transport hub - but staying at the airport like I did was expensive.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## misecmisc

i just came across another thread related to JSV. i read it. on reading it, 2 questions arose:
1. for applying JSV, is proof of accomodation needed - meaning proof of where i will be going to stay in Germany? but how can i submit that if i plan to stay at a hotel initially and moreover i will book hotel accomodation later, after i get my visa with dates mentioned on it during which i would travel to Germany - so how can i submit proof of accomodation when applying JSV - or am i understanding wrongly regarding this proof of accomodation? can somebody please clarify.

2. i got this information that after getting JSV, going to Germany, then i would need to go to Alien Authority office - but in one post, i read the poster said that when the poster went to Germany and to this office, then this office said to him to get a letter from city center office regarding accomodation and this city center office said that the poster had to stay for 30 days to get that letter as proof of address - Is this correct? meaning i would need to stay in hotel for 30 days to get the accomodation letter from city center and then i would go to alien authority office to get the entry permit converted to JSV with 6 months validity - Can somebody please throw some light here - is this the case that I would need to stay at the initial place of accomodation for 30 days to get the entry permit converted to JSV?

Any replies, plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc

any info on above queries, plz. thx.

also in JSV checklist, there is a document called proof of health insurance. what is this document and from where to get it issued? any info here plz. thx.


----------



## Bevdeforges

On the health insurance, you get proof of your coverage from your insurance company. On the JSV, you aren't covered by the German health system, so you need to show some sort of proof (a letter, a policy, etc.) that your private insurance will cover you while you're in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## misecmisc

Thanks Bev.

Regarding the queries, which i posted just before this last post, which you replied. Any info on that plz? thx.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

What would be the best time to go to Germany for seeking IT job in SAP technology through JSV? means which 6 months would be the better period?

any ideas, plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Any information on the below 3 questions:

1. for applying JSV, is proof of accomodation needed - meaning proof of where i will be going to stay in Germany? but how can i submit that if i plan to stay at a hotel initially and moreover i will book hotel accomodation later, after i get my visa with dates mentioned on it during which i would travel to Germany - so how can i submit proof of accomodation when applying JSV - or am i understanding wrongly regarding this proof of accomodation? can somebody please clarify.

2. i got this information that after getting JSV, going to Germany, then i would need to go to Alien Authority office - but in one post, i read the poster said that when the poster went to Germany and to this office, then this office said to him to get a letter from city center office regarding accomodation and this city center office said that the poster had to stay for 30 days to get that letter as proof of address - Is this correct? meaning i would need to stay in hotel for 30 days to get the accomodation letter from city center and then i would go to alien authority office to get the entry permit converted to JSV with 6 months validity - Can somebody please throw some light here - is this the case that I would need to stay at the initial place of accomodation for 30 days to get the entry permit converted to JSV?

3. What would be the best time to go to Germany for seeking IT job in SAP technology through JSV? means which 6 months would be the better period?

any ideas, plz. thx.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Are you looking for a programming job or a consultant position?


----------



## misecmisc

*Sunshine* said:


> Are you looking for a programming job or a consultant position?


consultant position


----------



## *Sunshine*

How well do you speak German? Most client facing roles require fluent German. The market for consultants who can't advise clients in German is saturated in most areas of Germany and I'd advise you to wait until you can line up an interview or two.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

I came across another thread on this forum related to JSV.

In that thread, some people suggested getting a JSV does not give advantage in getting a job - rather apply for the job from India. I am confused on this point.

How can applying a job from India would be able to help getting a job in Germany?

See searching job from India through internet website urls is ok, applying them is also ok, lets assume we get an interview call and even clear that interview round, then at the final interview stage, they would ask when can we join? what would be the answer of this question because we would not have any visa for Germany at that time - then what would happen at that stage? would the company who would offer us job, help in processing of our visa - suppose the visa process takes 3 months or more, then will that company wait for us that long so that we can join that company?

there are so many positive assumptions in the above paragraph - so on practical ground reality, does applying and getting JSV, then going to Germany and starting the job search from Germany has any advantage from starting the job search from India?

any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

one more query - after getting JSV and then going to Germany, can we work as free lancer in Germany on JSV?

any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## ALKB

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> one more query - after getting JSV and then going to Germany, can we work as free lancer in Germany on JSV?
> 
> any ideaz plz. thx.


No.

You can't work at all on JSV.

You can *seek* employment but you need to convert your jobseeker visa into a work permit before you can actually start working. 

The advantage of JSV is that you are available for interviews in person and that you are already pre-vetted, so conversion to work permit is a lot quicker than applying for a work permit outside of Germany.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

then i would like to get some feedback here:

i applied online for few jobs in Germany through job portal few days back from India, but till now i did not see any email from any employer regarding my application. So even if i go to Germany on JSV and then apply from Germany, do you think there would be any difference in this situation? or even after going to Germany on JSV, I may still not hear anything back from the employer after applying jobs online from Germany.

any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## svamseekrishna

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> then i would like to get some feedback here:
> 
> i applied online for few jobs in Germany through job portal few days back from India, but till now i did not see any email from any employer regarding my application. So even if i go to Germany on JSV and then apply from Germany, do you think there would be any difference in this situation? or even after going to Germany on JSV, I may still not hear anything back from the employer after applying jobs online from Germany.
> 
> any ideaz plz. thx.


Hi,
Good question!!

Even i have applied for many job online. Evaluation takes long time but you will get a reply from whether they are ok with the profile or not.


----------



## dhanushm

svamseekrishna said:


> Hi,
> Good question!!
> 
> Even i have applied for many job online. Evaluation takes long time but you will get a reply from whether they are ok with the profile or not.


Hi Guys,

I am thinking of getting German Job Search Visa. I am a Software Engineer from India and have about 6+ Yrs of experience. I am a Mainframe Developer (Say Programming languages like COBOL, JCL, DB2, CICS, DB2, IMS, MQ and all).

I don't know German (But, I will be interested in learning and speaking German). Would you recommend me getting German Job Search Visa?

Do people with similar skillset are successful? And what about the job market in Germany and what's the best time to land in Germany?

I also have a few other doubts.

1. Say If I receive my visa today, Should I travel immediately or Can I choose me start-date?
2. When do that 6 months validity starts? (Right after the visa is approved or after we landed in Germany?
3. Is there any defined date, by which we had to be in Germany after the visa is approved (Say within a year of visa approval the person should enter Germany, and the validity of JSV is 6 months from entry something like that?)
4. I got a German consultant hHELIOS, and they charge about 2000 euro (Comes around 1,50,000 INR). They help us in everything. Do you recommend to take that service or we can do this by ourselves?

Thanks in advance.


----------

